# Taiwan pigeon racing is a serious business



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice video documenting Taiwan pigeon racing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgb10o2fpX0

Money seems to be the motivation.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very interesting, Rod! Thank you for the link .. great images in that link too!

Terry


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to see the whole thing. Is there a full doc of this on the web/.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

alb23m said:


> I want to see the whole thing. Is there a full doc of this on the web/.


That was awesome! I want to see the rest of the video! The guy spends 5 months away from his family in a different loft training his yb's. They really take it seriously over there. Great video Rod thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great video! Shows everything from mating to egg laying to hatching in a concise manner.


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

That is why I felt or have felt retiring in Taiwan. I saw the videos too and other related. I am swayed into retiring there and buying one of the great grandsons or great great great granddaughters of the winner.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are some articles i found on what they do. Its a lot of money and "00'z" 


http://www.travelintelligence.com/t...ipei/taipei-city/pigeon-racing-in-taiwan.html

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/taiwan.htm


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

vista said:


> That is why I felt or have felt retiring in Taiwan. I saw the videos too and other related. I am swayed into retiring there and buying one of the great grandsons or great great great granddaughters of the winner.


That would be great if you retire there! Then we here would have a place to crash if wanted to visit Taiwan to see the action! j/k


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

This is why most of those high dollar birds on the PIPA site go to Taiwan. It is very difficult for the rest of the world to compete with the dollars these guys are willing to part with to get that next champion.

Dan


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would imagine that most birds that are produced in Taiwan are great birds because they have most if not all of the champion bloodlines there.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Pigeons have to learn how to swim over there LOL


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Pigeons have to learn how to swim over there LOL


You laugh but I would imagine that the losses are very high. If the birds can't cut it, there is no going down for a rest and then coming back the next day.

Dan


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Well ofcourse the losses are high, I've seen the whole video and they are way beyond America and Europe because it's an occupation over there for quadruple the money of here or Europe races. There series of races ypm to qualify are like 700-800ypm to goto the next stage and that's only training! I believe there are 5-7 series. Half the birds are already missing.Imo. Bloodlines don't matter after a while, where can you find a pigeon that flies through 70mph head winds in heavy rain in the ocean?whiplash galore Takes a tough pigeon who can swim LOL! I think it's like $1000-$5000 a band us money.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Well ofcourse the losses are high, *I've seen the whole video* and they are way beyond America and Europe because it's an occupation over there for quadruple the money of here or Europe races. There series of races ypm to qualify are like 700-800ypm to goto the next stage and that's only training! I believe there are 5-7 series. Half the birds are already missing.Imo. Bloodlines don't matter after a while, where can you find a pigeon that flies through 70mph head winds in heavy rain in the ocean?whiplash galore Takes a tough pigeon who can swim LOL! I think it's like $1000-$5000 a band us money.


Is the whole video available somewhere online in english? I'd like to see the whole thing.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

There is a youtube version episodes. I'm not sure if there is somewhere else where you can find it online. One of my buddy has it with captions, don't know where he got it from.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I watched the youtube video. What I came away with it is that it is mainly a business, which is fine, but I enjoy the birds also.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

great video.... i've seenthe whole thing in spanish very interesting on the end.... no. 13 got bet by his own buddy


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

wow nice video bro!!!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There was indeed a Spanish version there. But because I have forgotten my Spanish course, I can't understand anything now. This video I believe used to be available at National Geographic store center, but they don't carry it now. I believe it was available in other stores, but usually are not stocked anymore, so we ran out of luck.

" "The Pigeon Game," which airs tonight (Dec. 16) in Taiwan, was directed by Shen Ko-shang. It looks at the "national obsession" of pigeon racing in Taiwan. The movie focuses on the story of professional pigeon racer Tsai Fong-chi. He has the right birds and the right skills, and his family is depending on him for support. His cash reserves have dwindled since his last winning streak, and he has everything riding on the big pigeon race.

More than 30,000 Taiwanese pigeon racers chase dreams of fame and fortune in a game where the stakes are high and the competition is fierce, even deadly. In an activity where highly valued pigeons can sell for as much as US$200,000, it is perhaps not surprising to find out that the sport is marred by incidents of race fixing, gangster involvement and even kidnappings, or rather, birdnappings." http://taiwanjournal.nat.gov.tw/ct.asp?xItem=21701&CtNode=122


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a copy of the National Geographic special on Taiwanese pigeon racing. They make us Americans look like pansies by comparison.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

All a matter of perspective I guess. Really seems to be a feast or famine type situation. They said on here that this guy had hit it big at one point but had not won in a while. Seems like desperation might be driving some of these guys. Perhaps that is why they are willing to spend so much on the hope that they can get on top once again.

Dan


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

Kal-El said:


> I have a copy of the National Geographic special on Taiwanese pigeon racing. They make us Americans look like pansies by comparison.



They have strong discipline. Their work ethics are similar to the Japanese and South Koreans. What explains their zeal in this sport? They are given hope that they can win like the way one wins in a lottery. That is the beauty of free enterprise and democracy in any place of the world and Taiwan. You can climb, stay or go down the ladder if you want to. Are there people who wants to go a little down the ladder? Plenty! Oh I tell you. I'd rather be employed in a factory than own a business. What if it goes bankrupt? Then the owner goes down to level lower than me!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

bbcdon said:


> I watched the youtube video. What I came away with it is that it is mainly a business, which is fine, but I enjoy the birds also.


Perhaps it is more like horse racing in the US. There is debate, wheather the business aspect is good or bad for the "sport". I suspect the same thing could be said about the horse industry. 

SECRETARIAT - 1973 Kentucky Derby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyqllleV6WA

also see: http://thoroughbred-racing.suite101.com/article.cfm/1973_kentucky_derby_all_big_red

He was Syndicated for a record $6 million for that time. I am sure, as an owner it was "fun" to own a winner, but I am also sure, it was even more fun, to be owner of the millions which resulted.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

How about that underdog 50:1 New Mexico horse that won the derby. The trainer lives about 15 miles from me. He pulled the horse to Kentucky with his Hemi. Makes you wonder why we spend so much money on horses and pigeons. The horse did have a good bloodline and down from a Precknice sp? winner. I do not think millions were spent on the horse. 

I think it would be interesting to take some of our bloodlines to Tiawan and see what happens. I would like to see some of those birds over here flying in the one loft races. My thoughts are that the harder the race the better they would do. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Funny that the difference between say the Flamingo race and the Derby is that a horse only has to beat 14 other horses. A pigeon on the other hand hundreds or thousands.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The horse was off a Belmont winner purchased for $400,000. Was a good investment.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

My wife's grandfather raced horses on a small scale back in the 60's. He had one horse that he sand bagged for several races, and then let him run in a big race. He won big time, but was approached shortly after that at his home, and was told to get out of the racing business. HE DID!!!


----------



## vista (Apr 19, 2009)

A lot of people got addicted to it as if it is some opiate. I was until I reformed. Now, you cannot force me into racehorsing and placing bets. I'd rather place my money on something productive like photography (films and digital). Coming from an inveterate gambler like me deserves some credence. Don't gamble. The Holy Bible prohibits gambling. I am not saying this invoking the Establishment clause of the Constitution. I am invoking freedom of speech.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That Derby winner will probably end up costing more that it won. I still don't know how that horse did it. Looking at some of his previous race, it was not that impressive. It looks like the jockey pressed some turbo boost on that horse and it accelerated with high rpm.

Now that we indeed up talking about horse racing and high prices, do you think pigeon racing can be save by betting on money? It seems that pigeon racing became popular when money was the motive.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

RodSD said:


> ......Now that we indeed up talking about horse racing and high prices, do you think pigeon racing can be save by betting on money? It seems that pigeon racing became popular when money was the motive.


I don't think that big money races will "save" anything....all the new members that came back into sport, that I know of, or the new kids coming into sport, have done so for fun. I am not sure that anything needs "saved" in the first place....when someone wants to have some new members, all they have to do is quit being a secret, and open their minds to some freash ideas. 

Money did not just suddenly come into this sport, it has been here all along, it was done more on a combine level, but has been here just the same. Ask the oldest guy in your club or combine, if he can remember pools etc, way back when he was a kid.

And RodSD, you are forgetting about all those stud fees that the horse will bring in, when they are put out to stud.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Can anyone please post the link of the complete video of the Taiwan Racing????
Please, I am looking forward to see the complete episode....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have been searching myself for an English version, but can't find one. Only the Spanish version is in Youtube.


----------



## Sid Ferreras (Mar 26, 2012)

*Taiwan Pigeons*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I would imagine that most birds that are produced in Taiwan are great birds because they have most if not all of the champion bloodlines there.


NOT ALL CAME FROM GOOD LINES. SOME OF THEME ARE RUBBISH , IF YOU AWARE SOME OF LOST PIGEONS, YOU MAY FOUND IN NORTHERN PHILIPPINES. AND SOME OF THE LOCALS SELLING IT AND THERE ALSO BUY IT. BUT I DON'T JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE STRAY PIGEONS, I BELIEVE THAT THEY ARE NOT INTELLIGENT.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have only seen part 1 thru 3 there are 5 episodes the first 2 where in english the 3rd was in spanish. I speak spanish so i was able to watch it. couldn't find 4 & 5 I also watched them on youtube. the title is Taiwan racing game. cool video


----------

